# [Yahoo!] Adelman rips league...



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Adelman rips league for ‘ridiculous’ schedule*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...LYF?slug=ap-rockets-adelman&prov=ap&type=lgns



> HOUSTON (AP)—Houston Rockets coach Rick Adelman criticized the NBA on Monday for setting up an “utterly ridiculous” schedule for his team that includes four back-to-back games over the next two weeks.
> 
> The Rockets face Detroit at home on Tuesday, then must fly to Denver to play the first-place Nuggets on Wednesday. They visit Dallas on Friday and return home to face Oklahoma City on Saturday—then have to play two games on consecutive nights twice more during Christmas week.
> 
> ...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

With that though, seriously how did the NBA let this one go? I mean seriously this is insane. Enough with the stupid back to backs and cut down the season a few games. That or at least shorten the playoffs so they can stratch the 82 games without having to do these B2B's

Stupid NBA scheduling...


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> With that though, seriously how did the NBA let this one go?


The same way the Lakers played 17/21 at home.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Back to backs are inevitable on weekends because those are the most coveted dates. Sometimes they happen during the week, but the most frequent scheduling of back to backs tends to happen on the following dates:

Thursday-Friday
Friday-Saturday
Saturday-Sunday


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

They always give us one of the hardest schedules.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Difficult schedule now should set up for easy schedule down the stretch,But that putting a awful lot of stress on the player's bodies and someone will be hurt someday.


----------

